# Seperation and Indefinite Leave to remain



## peaches123 (Feb 18, 2016)

I am looking for some information regarding a marital breakdown.

We have been living in the UK for 4 years. We have come on my ancestral visa, and my husband as a spousal on my strength. 

We are due to do our leave to remain in January, but I don't know what the procedure is regarding separation prior to this test. We have a daughter and I don't want anything to effect his naturalization as I dont want him to have to go back to SA.

Can anyone advise?


----------

